# Breaking down my Ruger 22/45 Lite



## soggybottomboy (Aug 17, 2012)

This isn't the easiest pistol to take apart. However, I finally did a video on the breakdown. I also did a follow up video of how to fix the mainspring housing issue  which I will post in a couple days.


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 17, 2012)

This post looks familiar. I haven't gotten to handle the lites, but I love my 22/45TB. It took about 4 times before I got the hang of breaking it down. that's a good looking setup you have there.


----------



## teneyedoc (Aug 19, 2012)

Replacing the hammer bushing with one for a mark II will remove the magazine disconnect and simplify the reassembly a bit (you won't have to put the mag in during reassembly).  It will also help trigger pull a bit.  Is the upper threaded for a suppressor or compensator, or is it only for the tension thing that the lites have?


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 19, 2012)

Their threaded for the muzzle device of your choosing. I'd say the bushing change to a Mk II bushing is a must for the Mk III. Makes a night and day difference on mag changes.


----------

